# apologies



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Thank you Susan P I realise my enthusiasm got out of hand, & I apologise. I have already told my friends in P.P that I will not be posting any more or even mentioning the product unless there is a direct question regarding it, or remarks for which I need to defend myself. I enjoy I.B.S Self help & support Group & appreciate the chance to redeem myself. Its P.& W from now on! Kind Regards Gownowoften.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Apology accepted


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Just FYI, I e-mailed a piece of that offending posting to someone whose brother is suffering from what may be long time poisoning from his work--whose doctors are now trying to label him ALS. His symptoms matched fairly exactly what the woman in the testimonial described. She thought it useful in getting a better diagnosis as well as a potential treatment. It might turn out to be an important piece of a puzzle; it might not. You just never know...


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

As far as this particular forum goes, I was not concerned about whether the product has merit. Rather, that that kind of post should be made only to the Products & Websites forum, and for good reasons.


----------

